# Non-Fiction Books - Recommended Reading



## Lightseeker (Jun 5, 2021)

Allow me to start:


C.H. Fort - *The book of the damned*
Bergier.J./ Pauwels L. -* The morning of the magicians*
Hall M.P. - *The secret teachings of all ages*
Dubay E. - *The Atlantean conspiracy*
Dubay E. - *The Flat Earth conspiracy*
*Book of Enoch*
Warren W.F -* Paradise Found*
Talamonti L. - *Forbidden Universe*
Chiang T. - *Tower of Babylon*
Henriet G. - *Heaven and Earth*
Gianini A. - *Worlds beyond the poles*
Abizad - *The enlightment of the world*
Scott D.W. - *Terra Firma*
Rowbothan S. - *Earth not a globe*
Aun Weor Samael - *Introduction to Gnosis*
Fulcanelli -* The mistery of the cathedrals*
Evola J. - *Ride the Tiger*
Evola J. - *Men among the ruins*


----------



## Citezenship (Jun 5, 2021)

Eric Dubay - Asbestos Head


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 5, 2021)

Carlos Castaneda - All Works
P.D. Ouspensky - All Works
Boris Mouravieff - Gnosis
Jacques Vallée - All Works
John Keel - All Works
Ra - Law of One Channeling
Laura-Knight Jazdzyk - All Works, including Cassiopaea Channeling
Andrew M. Lobaczewski - Political Ponerology
Arno Gruen - All Works
Alice Miller - All Works
Robert A. Monroe - All Works
Marnia Robinson - Cupid's Poisoned Arrow
Immanuel Velikovsky - the well known books
Gustave Le Bon - The Crowd: A Study of the Popular Mind
Lloyd deMause - The Emotional Life of Nations
Wilhelm Kammeier - All Works (German only)
Uwe Topper - All Works (German only)
Carl Rogers - A Way of Being


----------



## Citezenship (Jun 5, 2021)

Wilhelm Reich - Listen Little Man


----------



## KeeperOfTheKnowledge (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## freygeist (Jun 6, 2021)

John Robison - Proofs of a Conspiracy
Höfelbernd - Die andere Welt
Juri Lina - Under the Sign of the Scorpion/Architects of Deception
Shirley Lawrence - Science of Numerology
Trail of the Serpent

These two are more official academic accounts, but still very good:
The Story of Polar Conquest
Goodrick Clarke - The Occult Roots of National Socialism


----------



## dakotamoon (Jun 7, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Carlos Castaneda - All Works
> P.D. Ouspensky - All Works
> Boris Mouravieff - Gnosis
> Jacques Vallée - All Works
> ...


I hate to tell you there is no Santa Claus, but apparently you don't know that Carlos Castaneda was a complete fraud, he made everything up!  His life partner who took over his cult, claims he made Don Juan's name up from drinking wine.. Matheus.  Jan Irvin and Tragedy & Hope did some great exposing on this. The CIA practiced Weaponized Anthropology!  The Fake Carlos Castaneda  you can find many more sources for the sad tale of Carlos's hoax!


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 7, 2021)

dakotamoon said:


> I hate to tell you there is no Santa Claus, but apparently you don't know that Carlos Castaneda was a complete fraud, he made everything up!  His life partner who took over his cult, claims he made Don Juan's name up from drinking wine.. Matheus.  Jan Irvin and Tragedy & Hope did some great exposing on this. The CIA practiced Weaponized Anthropology!  The Fake Carlos Castaneda  you can find many more sources for the sad tale of Carlos's hoax!



Good point. I know that, obviously it's a work of fiction, although I had forgotten the information when I posted the list. I don't think it's essential reading, but when reading Ouspensky, Mouravieff, the Cassiopaea and Ra Channelings, it can give a clearer picture. Most of the books are emtpy ramblings, but there are some interesting apsects woven into.

His intentions clearly weren't benign.


----------



## Citezenship (Jun 7, 2021)

dakotamoon said:


> I hate to tell you there is no Santa Claus, but apparently you don't know that Carlos Castaneda was a complete fraud, he made everything up!  His life partner who took over his cult, claims he made Don Juan's name up from drinking wine.. Matheus.  Jan Irvin and Tragedy & Hope did some great exposing on this. The CIA practiced Weaponized Anthropology!  The Fake Carlos Castaneda  you can find many more sources for the sad tale of Carlos's hoax!


This info effectively excommunicated me from an ex girlfriend, a real blessing.


----------



## Lightseeker (Jun 7, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> This info effectively excommunicated me from an ex girlfriend, a real blessing.



Will remember this whenever I feel like ruining my life and entering a relationship again. "Yes, I do think most of the stuff you read is a fraud".


----------



## Curious (Jun 8, 2021)

I can recommend some of the works of Tracy R. Twyman - Clock shavings, Baphomet, Genuflect. These give me a much better understanding of the world we live in.


----------



## Conciousness_Arise (Mar 18, 2022)

This book is a collection of twenty distinct philosophical reflections, some nearly of book length. They cut across the full spectrum of the most fundamental questions concerning Truth, Beauty, and Justice, featuring original interpretations of almost every canonical thinker. Above all, the essays demonstrate a revolutionary mind that defies conventional binaries, such as Science and Religion, East and West, radical Right and far Left.




Dr. Jorjani endeavors to deconstruct the nihilistic materialism and rootless rationalism of the modern West by showing how it was grounded on a dishonest suppression of the spectral and why it has a parasitic relationship with Abrahamic religious fundamentalism. Rejecting the marginalization of ESP and psychokinesis as "paranormal," Prometheus & Atlas makes the case that psi is only "super Natural" insofar as our reductive modern scientific models have occluded Supernature for practical purposes. At the same time, Jorjani calls for a conscious recognition of the superhumanly empowering archetypes of Prometheus and Atlas, which he argues have unconsciously driven the daring scientific exploration and discovery of all those cultures that adopted and adapted the cosmopolitan promise of the Hellenic heritage. Embracing the Promethean and Atlantic spirit, and a reach for a fiery fusion of the horizons of the Eastern and Western worlds, would mean the dawn of a new age and an integral society wherein the modern barriers between Science, Religion, Politics, and Art have been dynamited.




Firstenberg traces the history of electricity from the early eighteenth century to the present, making a compelling case that many environmental problems, as well as the major diseases of industrialised civilisation-heart disease, diabetes, and cancer-are related to electrical pollution. This book makes a compelling argument for the present situation involving newly introduced radiations of 5G, and new diseases, currently attributed to Covid.


----------



## Magnetic (Mar 18, 2022)

Conciousness_Arise said:


> View attachment 20719​
> This book is a collection of twenty distinct philosophical reflections, some nearly of book length. They cut across the full spectrum of the most fundamental questions concerning Truth, Beauty, and Justice, featuring original interpretations of almost every canonical thinker. Above all, the essays demonstrate a revolutionary mind that defies conventional binaries, such as Science and Religion, East and West, radical Right and far Left.
> 
> View attachment 20720​
> ...


Just finished reading the Invisible Rainbow and it is eye opening and leads to disturbing conclusions about why they want to put graphene oxide structures inside of us via the jabs and other ways.  The energy structures and water works of the past civilization healed with their energy constructions but the present civilization uses destructive forms of the aether which are inimical to life itself.


----------

